# Why is Canon rumors promoting scam site like ryther camera?



## cpsico (Mar 24, 2012)

Ryther is one of the most complained about scam sites, please feel free to take the bad link down before some one gets scammed. I post here not to long ago about all the problems a friend had with them. I really hope this was an over site by canon rumors. Soooo dissapointed :*( No one will get a USA camera at that price i suspect!


----------



## cpsico (Mar 24, 2012)

Can anyone here give me a good example of there experience with Ryther, I just want to be fair!!
http://www.yelp.com/biz/ryther-camera-linden
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Ryther_Camera/sort/likes
http://www.bbb.org/new-jersey/business-reviews/photographic-equipment-and-supplies-retail/ryther-camera-in-linden-nj-90088466/complaints


----------



## Seamus (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think that CR chooses the companies that appear in those ad blocks. They are content related by site through Adchoices, which is from google's Adsense program. I wouldn't hold CR responsible.


----------



## cpsico (Mar 24, 2012)

Seamus said:


> I don't think that CR chooses the companies that appear in those ad blocks. They are content related by site through Adchoices, which is from google's Adsense program. I wouldn't hold CR responsible.


I can see a third party doing that, I dont hold CR responsible, i just want people to know that there is a real problem with this company and too good to be true deals!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2012)

Where have you seen CR promoting them. Are you talking about the ads that Google places? CR has little or no control over them, however users do have a input. There is a button in the lower right corner of the Google ads that you can click to tell Google factual experiences you have had. 

That is by far the best way to let Google know.


----------



## yuxinhong (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is the reviews for them, 
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Ryther_Camera

and i had ordered my 60D with them like year ago,
they want to sell you more things, what you charge you for the shipping, hold you stuff and don't ship out as promised, and if you want to cancel, they will charge you cancellation fee!!!

the only thing they have is good sales that can talk a lot, if you post a bad review, they will call you and call you to make you change that, and offer you some cheap but free stuff as bribe.

it just don't worth all those energy, time, and waiting to save so little on a camera, since that experience, i will always order from like amazon, adorama and b&H.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 25, 2012)

long since learnt that if it is too good to be true, it usually is!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 25, 2012)

I can block sites, which I've now done with Ryther. I do NOT control what Google puts through the adsense network. The scam sites change URL's too, so it's an ongoing battle.

Thanks
CR


----------

